# 1. Luftballon vs Mai



## shy ♡ (Feb 5, 2015)

1. Luftballon said:


> challenge for mimi :33
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* switch
> ...


res's active squad, Mai's active squad, res goes first


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 5, 2015)

sending out Jane because aaaaa decisions


----------



## Mai (Feb 8, 2015)

Caldecott, you're up!

*Rain dance,* then call forth the *thunder.* Twice.

If it's time to call forth the thunder, but it's not raining, just thunderbolt Jane instead (unless she's flying out of reach for a thunderbolt, but you can still hit her with a thunder). If you can't hit her with either a thunderbolt or a thunder for any reasons except substitute (just keep on attacking if there's a sub), *charge.*

If you want to rain dance on the first action but you can't for whatever reason I didn't think of, use thunderbolt, or barring that too, *electric terrain.*

*rain dance / thunderbolt / electric terrain ~ thunder / thunderbolt / charge ~ thunder / thunderbolt / charge*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 8, 2015)

計画通り

riiight, so. jane! as planned, yes yes, but hey hey, you're faster and caldecott's trying to set up something, eh? ... this might not sound very palatable, but it is probably beneficial to us to get you paralyzed/burnt/poisoned soon, probably? maybe. well, static, eh?

I don't think there's any need for you to _stay in_, though, because while I'm sure you'd handle this matchup _absolutely fine_, I've an even _better_ choice lined up, hm? so while caldecott is setting up we'll have you get up close and personal and deliver a *BOOMBURST* and then turn right out and get out of there with *u-turn* and we'll sub in 飛露 to soak up the ~thunder~. and by soak up I mean kind of stand there and ignore.

... I can't imagine how this would fail but if you can't manage it for some reason, continue to *BOOMBURST*.

*Boomburst ~ U-Turn (gligar) / Boomburst ~ U-Turn (gligar) / Boomburst*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 9, 2015)

*Once Upon a Wailord*

This battle takes place on the head of a wailord at unspecified altitude. Wailord are p big, so the size restriction this effects is probably not going to be significant. There's no water to swim in, but water-type moves can surely use water from the, uh, that's clearly not a blowhole because that's where water spout comes out.

The wailord is also falling rapidly under the added weight of all these trainers and pokémon, but no need to worry!​​​
*1. Luftballon (Oo)*

Jane (m) <guts> @snowball
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Toot.’

*Mai (Oo)*

Caldecott (m) <static> @oran berry
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Meep.’​
Both pokemon are released with an eager flash from their pokeballs, Jane madly flapping her wings to soar upright and Caldecott… bouncing down onto the wailord with a rather surprised look on his face. He glances around and clings to the wailord’s blubber, seemingly terrified that he’ll fall off, and barely notices the taillow above him.

Probably a mistake. Jane clears his throat, takes in a breath, and lets out the most ear-splitting, gut-wrenching sound - everything around him shudders at the impact as if smacked by a literal weight. Caldecott has to cling harder to the wailord, the air actually pushing him off, all the while his ears seem to be bursting, his chest convulsing, his eyes can’t open and he can’t breath from the pressure - until the damned taillow finally shuts up and he takes in a gasping breathe. He lets go of his grip on the blubber under him, too suddenly shocked to hold on. Jane gives a beaky grin; didn’t expect that, did you? 

Slowly, Cal gets to his feet - hooves? Paws. He shakes his poofy fur and looks skyward, er, well outwards, and calls for some rain. Begs for it, more like, something to make things a bit for difficult for that bird. Clouds appear above them quickly, though they keep falling further away… Still, the rain pitters down, slowly, then harder, and Jane definitely finds it a bit more difficult to stay airborne. Cal gives a grateful sigh.

It won’t be a problem much longer, though. Jane grits her beak and skydives towards the yelllow poof, slamming head-first into the bright target. Caldecott gives a small yelp, but he has no time to react before Jane summersaults backwards and disappears in a familiar flash of light, right back into his trainer’s pokeball. Cal only has a second to stare in conscernation before another flash and another flier takes the taillow’s place - a gligar. He flops onto the blubber beside the mareep, grinning peevishly.

Caldecott gives his fleece a little shake, attempting releasing his worries; the static builds up as the fur brushes together, creating mounting friction until he's a big ball of energy. He feels properly charged now - ready even to take on his new foe.​
*1. Luftballon (oO)*

Jane (m) <guts> @razor fang
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘… Heeello.’

*In Reserve:*
_Taillow / Jane / m / Guts / 100% H / 89% E @snowball_

*Mai (Oo)*

Caldecott (m) <static> @oran berry
Health: 77%
Energy: 95%
- ‘=_=’ Charged; sp def +1.

*Arena Notes:*
It’s raining heavily (4 more actions).

*Final Notes:*

 res next.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 9, 2015)

er every pokémon in this battle so far is female I think, but I guess that's more or less inconsequential.

so. the list of things mareep can actually _do_ effectively against you is rather sparse, wouldn't you say? so we should really anticipate a switch, and the fact of the matter is the most likely switch-in is Lysa the swablu; well, that is kind of the point of what we're setting up here, yes? your matchup with Lysa would be kind of bad for us, for obvious reasons, so *u-turn back to Jane* in that case.

against mareep itself ...  well, we could go straight for the *earthquakes* ... sure, it'll damage the wailord a little, but eh not that much and anyway, no fun without arena destruction, right?? but if you can't hit because of magnet rise or it otherwise (not substitute, just smash those, idc protect either, just bash away at its energy for that, not like it's anything other than turnwaste), switch to *sludge bomb*, maybe we'll get a poison. and also switch to sludge bomb if you've already hit Caldecott _directly_ (not sub, no protect &c.) with earthquake twice, and also switch to sludge bomb if reflect comes up, and also switch to sludge bomb if fsr Lysa came in and you _can't_ just u-turn out.

basically u-turn out if Lysa comes in, earthquake if it'd be useful, and sludge bomb if you've nothing better to do.

... I'm expecting immediate switchout or protect then switchout though, since eating the earthquake seems like a mildly undesirable thing.

*U-Turn (Jane) @ Lysa / Earthquake @ Caldecott / Sludge Bomb x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 17, 2015)

DQ warning for Mai, 24 hours.


----------



## Mai (Feb 18, 2015)

... Well, then. If res is ditching, might as well try to give this the most amusing last round I can.

Caldecott, try to explode the wailord with a thunder. Then we can switch out to Visser Three the slugma, who can also try and explode it just by existing and landing on it. Yay for lava.

If all goes well, the round will have ended by the third action and also you'll be in freefall. But that's okay, I guess. Shouldn't continue past that.

*thunder (wailord) ~ switch to Visser Three ~ nothing*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 22, 2015)

*Once Upon a Wailord*

Ther battle takes place on the head of a wailord at unspecified altitude. Wailord are p big, so the size restriction ther effects is probably not going to be significant. There's no water to swim in, but water-type moves can surely use water from the, uh, that's clearly not a blowhole because that's where water spout comes out.

The wailord is also falling rapidly under the added weight of all these trainers and pokémon, but no need to worry!​​​
*1. Luftballon (oO)*

Jane (f) <guts> @razor fang
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘… Heeello.’

*In Reserve:*
_Taillow / Jane / f / Guts / 100% H / 89% E_

*Mai (Oo)*

Caldecott (f) <static> @oran berry
Health: 77%
Energy: 95%
- ‘=_=’ Charged; sp def +1.​
Jane grins somewhat sheepishly, attempting to umbrella her body from the rain with her wings - though her wings were part of her body, so it didn’t work too well - and glanced down at the wailord that was her ground. Earthquake on _that_? Somehow, that didn’t seem like such a great idea. With a brief look at her disappeared trainer, the gligar swooped down towards the falling wailord, slamming the blubber with her awkward tiny legs. The wailord bellowed at the smack, its fat rippling towards Caldecott, billowing waves of flesh like an ocean rippling towards the sheep. Caldecott whinnies and attempts to leap over each wave, but her hooves trip over themselves, landing her sideways on the whale, and each oncoming wave smacks into her face - her side - smacking her harder, harder, bruising and tossing her up and around until the shaking subsides. She gets shakily towards her feet, so unsteady on the already dizzying wailord - who could still be heard moaning in pain - and the mareep glares at Jane, clearly unhappy. That hurt way more than it had the right to.

And, like her opponent, Caldecott was more than confused at her commands. She was downright furious. The wailord was her only support, and she was supposed to attack it, not the stupid gligar?! He was moments away from striking at her stupid trainer… But she turned grumpily skyward, begging down a thunder - and the lightning struck with equal fury, a streak of white flashing down on the wailord as fast as it fell. The giant whale cried out in pain as the lightning coursed through its giant body - and Caldecott herself could feel the electricity through her hooves, spreading through her, though it didn’t hurt her - until the whale stopped thrasing, and the lightning faded. There was a giant black mark, a burn, where the attack had hit; it smelled awful, like burned flesh. Caldecott screwed up her nose, trying not to inhale.

Jane tilted her head, a bit confused at her opponent’s choices. But it worked for her. She swooped down again, careful not to aim towards the scorch mark, and struck the wailord with her feet as before. The rippling started up - more waves of flesh cascading towards Caldecott, but the mareep wasn’t there. She’d been recalled in a tiny beam of light, and an even smaller slug had taken her place - quite an unhappy one. It singed under the rain, bumping angrily as each wave of blubber smacked into him and letting out tiny cries of ‘ma!’. The rippling soon stopped, and the slugma glanced back at his trainer; everyone seemed more than a little confused at their place in ther battle…​
*1. Luftballon (oO)*

Jane (f) <sand veil> @razor fang
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
- ‘Er, hi, again. o_o’

*In Reserve:*
_Taillow / Jane / f / Guts / 100% H / 89% E @snowball_

*Mai (oO)*

Visser Three (m) <flame body> @amulet coin
Health: 91%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Take me home :C’ 

*In Reserve:*
_Mareep / Caldecott / f / static / 58% H / 88% E @oran berry_

*Arena Notes:*
It’s raining heavily (5 more actions).

*Final Notes:*

 I made Earthquakes normal-type due to being … on a wailord.
 Also I forgot to note the items pokes were holding in previous reffing, I went in and added them.
 Also edited rain duration. (not that it matters.)
 Also sorry about gender, it’s a stupid. >|
 Mai next.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 3, 2015)

DQ warning for Mai, 24 hours.


----------



## Mai (Mar 3, 2015)

Ah, right. This.

... Since it doesn't matter anyway, let's pretend we want to explode the wailord _really badly._

*self-destruct ~ dead ~ dead*

RIP, res. and wailord.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 13, 2015)

Erp, DQ warning for res.


----------

